# Routan DVD Remote Part number help



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Hi - can someone kindly look at their Rear Entertainment Remote and let me know what the part number is on there? I need to order one and guessing it's a Chrysler part number I can order on eBay or through the Dodge/Mopar site for cheaper than the VW site.

Thanks.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm not sure the model year cut-off (I think it is 2013 when VES went to HD), but the newer remote controls are different than the older ones and not compatible. The old remote controls are all black and white, but the newer ones have a row of red/green/blue/yellow buttons or tabs. I have a 2009 and the part number under the battery cover is 05091148AA, and that should work for 2009-2012 Routs. That is Mopar number; I don't know what the VW part number is. (I've found the VW parts can actually be a hair cheaper than the Mopar versions at times if you are buying new OEM.)

I remember purchasing on ebay, probably in 2011 or 2012, but ebay only saves purchase history for 2 years now so I have no idea what I paid or where I got it from, but for some reason I think it was around $80. May have been ebay seller FowlerVW which is a dealership in Oklahoma. At the time they were sold new in kits with two pairs of headphones, so it was ~$80 for remote control and two headphones. If you can get just the remote control cheap, there are much better 2-channel headphones on Amazon and Walmart.com for cheaper and better quality.

Also check car-parts.com.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

thanks for the info!


----------



## georgef61 (May 16, 2011)

My 2009 Grand Caravan has part number 5107094AC.

This Chrysler parts site lists the 5107094AC remote for the 2008 thru 2011 Grand Caravans:
http://www.factorychryslerparts.com/showAssembly.aspx?ukey_assembly=630463&ukey_make=1062&ukey_model=15493&modelYear=2011&ukey_category=20307

For the 2012 it lists both 5107094AC and 5091148AA:
http://www.factorychryslerparts.com/showAssembly.aspx?ukey_assembly=1115097&ukey_make=1062&ukey_model=15493&modelYear=2012&ukey_category=20307

For the 2013 it lists both 5107094AC and 5091148AA as well as two other part numbers with the colored buttons *Zambee500* mentioned:
http://www.factorychryslerparts.com/showAssembly.aspx?ukey_assembly=1115099&ukey_make=1062&ukey_model=15493&modelYear=2013&ukey_category=20307

The Volkswagen part number is 7B0035208:
https://parts.vw.com/a/Volkswagen_2011_Routan/_56655_6020394/ENTERTAINMENT-SYSTEM-COMPONENTS-ELECTRICAL/9295235.html


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

georgef61 said:


> For the 2012 it lists both 5107094AC and 5091148AA:
> http://www.factorychryslerparts.com/showAssembly.aspx?ukey_assembly=1115097&ukey_make=1062&ukey_model=15493&modelYear=2012&ukey_category=20307
> ]


How can I tell which DVD system my rout an has? SD or HD? I just picked up a rout an and it didn't come with a remote, the car dealer said they sell the used cars as they receive them. I am going to pick up a used remote but I want to make sure I'm getting the right one.


----------



## belbs (Apr 3, 2001)

*Excellent OEM DVD Remote and Headphone Supplier*

FWIW, I just had an excellent experience with this place for replacement OEM/VES remote, headphones and headphone battery cover/plate.

http://www.audiovideo2go.com


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

MEDEL514 said:


> How can I tell which DVD system my rout an has? SD or HD? I just picked up a rout an and it didn't come with a remote, the car dealer said they sell the used cars as they receive them. I am going to pick up a used remote but I want to make sure I'm getting the right one.


Look at the interior panel behind the left sliding door, behind the left-armrest of the middle captain chair on the interior wall. You'll see a power supply (cigarette adapter input) and AV I/O. If it is red/yellow/white RCA jacks for inputs then you have SD. If HDMI input, then HD.


----------

